# Got an older NH 310 baler, need an owners manual.



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

The owners manual was in the little tool box just past the flywheel. The owners manual is toast. It was totalled sitting in that box unprotected all those 25 years.

Does anybody out there have this owners manual on a file program or a disc that can email it to me?

I also have a question. The shear bold on the timing mechanism was replaced prior to my getting it with a metric size 5 bolt I believe. It is loose. I got the size that just fits in the hole, I think it was a 6. The bolt is a grade 5 bolt. Is this ok for replacing the missing shear bolt? I dont have any literature on this and I dont want to mess something up by putting the wrong bolt in there.

Can anybody help me with this?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Marshall, as for your manual, try jensales.com . He specializes in manuals and may have one. His email is [email protected]. As for your shear bolt I would stay with the NH shear bolts. The grade 5 may work in a pinch but I use the NH bolt in my S69. Also whne you break a main shear bolt, check the knotter shear also as it may be about to go or went also. You don't want to get the knotter/needles out of time or it gets costly in a hurry ! !


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Marshal, Try this for your Manual, they send them to you in about 3 days

Choose Items


----------

